# bird the jackdaw



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Someone I know came today with her jackdaw, 'Bird'. He fell down the chimney when a baby and now a couple of months on loves his 'mum': victory:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Aw he's cool. Jackdaws have got such beautiful eyes. How old was he when he fell down the chimney?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

very sweet, i hope she knows that if the RSPCA know she has it they can get a court order to seize it. keep it hidden if its unable to return to the wild.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> very sweet, i hope she knows that if the RSPCA know she has it they can get a court order to seize it. keep it hidden if its unable to return to the wild.


not true. Jackdaws are classed as a pest species. I used to have a tame one years ago. Gamekeepers shoot them on sight.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Why do they have to hide it?


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

He was only a few days old apparently and hurt his leg. Didn't know that about RSPCA, hubby was a gamekeeper and he said they make excellent pets some even talk!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I know a petshop that had 1 that talked and they used to sell them. Also if you go 2 the National Show in Birmingham there are Jackdaw demos lmao.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Just searched through my albums and found the only pic' I have of my 'Jacko'. This was taken in about 1985.
He could say his name but nothing else intelligable. He lived as a wild bird and flew loose. Every morning he would ride on my son's satchel when he cycled to the village school a mile away, then flew home. At around 3.30 he would disappear off to fly to the school and wait for son to hitch a lift home perched on his back again.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Aw bless him! He looks lovely.:2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Gorgeous  I like Jackdaw and raven type birds


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww, these are the only birds i actually like.
I used to feed a crow on the way home from school, it would literally follow me along my mile and half walk, flying past, perching on posts, and stare at me lol wasx the cutest bird iv ever known
My friend rescued one some years ago, and the rspca did seize it and apprently put it back into the wild! 
He never saw it again they really did have such a bond, it was simply cruel to remove the crow.. not a jackdaw quite, but still near enough the same.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Aww, these are the only birds i actually like.
> I used to feed a crow on the way home from school, it would literally follow me along my mile and half walk, flying past, perching on posts, and stare at me lol wasx the cutest bird iv ever known
> My friend rescued one some years ago, and the rspca did seize it and apprently put it back into the wild!
> He never saw it again they really did have such a bond, it was simply cruel to remove the crow.. not a jackdaw quite, but still near enough the same.


good old RSPCA not knowing the law. It is illegal to release pest species back into the wild.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

It's the only bird i'd ever own, heard them being called the poor mans parrot! They need a hell of alot of time when they're babies to form a strong bond from what i've read, it's like having a baby. Are they keeping him in their house or in an aviary? Fenwoman, that's what i thought and what made me ask why they would need to hide it. If one gets taken to the vets are they not meant to PTS?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> good old RSPCA not knowing the law. It is illegal to release pest species back into the wild.


thats true but...... they dont like anyone having them as pets either.

i have wanted a pet raven forever :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gwinni said:


> It's the only bird i'd ever own, heard them being called the poor mans parrot! They need a hell of alot of time when they're babies to form a strong bond from what i've read, it's like having a baby. Are they keeping him in their house or in an aviary? Fenwoman, that's what i thought and what made me ask why they would need to hide it. If one gets taken to the vets are they not meant to PTS?


vets are not obliged to do anything other than treat the animal which is btrought to it for veterinary treatment. The law applies to all pest species which can be kept. Keeping them is legal but releasing them into the wild again is illegal. That goes for grey squirrels, crows, jackdaws, mink and anything else deemed a pest.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a Jackdaw who visits my garden daily,

hes a beauty such stunning birds :2thumb:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> not true. Jackdaws are classed as a pest species. I used to have a tame one years ago. Gamekeepers shoot them on
> sight.


same with magpies
i would glady put a hole through one becasue they eat tortoises and tried to eat my baby tort :bash:: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> same with magpies
> i would glady put a hole through one becasue they eat tortoises and tried to eat my baby tort :bash:: victory:


hardly fair to put a hole through one though.:whistling2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ive got 2 that hang around my tortoise enclosure, my torts mean a lot more to me than a bird does and the magpie have tried pecking at my baby tort soo i would gladly do that


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

oh of course you do mate I would as well, but its only doing whats natural, I just dont think its very fair to kill something for doing what it does instinctively.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

unfortunatly but yep 

not having my tortoises harmed tried to put barriers etc up but they keep doing it


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

> SiUK - oh of course you do mate I would as well, but its only doing whats natural, I just dont think its very fair to kill something for doing what it does instinctively.


You obviously don't know any gamekeepers like the ones i've met!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> same with magpies
> i would glady put a hole through one becasue they eat tortoises and tried to eat my baby tort :bash:: victory:


if you place a small enough animal in a position whereby it can get attacked by another animal the animal isn't to blame. If not a magpie, it might be a crow, raven, rook, next door's cat, stray dog, hedgehog, rat.All of which are fully able and likely to try to eat your pet if you don't provide safe accommodation for it.
I find your attitude to things worrying. I keep chickens, I don't leave them all loose then want to blast every living fox into oblivion because they want to eat my chickens. I protect the chickens.
Nature is a marvellous thing. big strong things eat little weak things. If humans want to keep little weak things as pets, they need to protect them from the big strong things by building safe enclosures. 
I happen to like foxes, and magpies 
Magpies also make great pets and can learn to talk. All of the corvid family of birds has apparently got as much intelligence as any parrot.


----------

